# Back up plan jugs



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nick and I set 15 weighted jugs around Wolf Creek. We had volunteered to help a fellow 2cooler to take some kids fishing so we set the jugs for them to run if the rod reel bite was bad. Well between the 4 boats they di pretty well. They went back to camp mid afternoon tired.
So Nick and i went to run a pull the jugs be the north wind hammered the area.We had baited with pig heart and liver. The circlle hooks held on till we could run them and filled an ice chest with 28 fish to 10 pounds.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good day


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes sir. Good Job


----------



## Buster Brown (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice job and good for the kids.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sweet!!! Good job!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Slime on the line scores again! When you got a boat named "blue cat " you better be good!


You never know unless you go


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

I love seeing a chest full of nice blues


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Those are nice ones! Thanks again Dwayne.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hats off to you guys who put a show on for those kidos!!!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Good job buddy you a class act!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Blues*

Good job , Keep those kids fishing
Terry:an1:


----------

